# My Little Christmas Packages...



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Here they are...enjoy!!:wub: Marti Todd made these for us...thank you, Mart!:wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Rose and Lily are adorable in their Christmas outfits!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Rose and Lily look so precious in their beautiful Christmas dresses! Beautiful girls! All of the pictures are adorable ... but, I especially love the first photo.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:tender::tender:Rose and Lily are so gorgeous. I love their fancy holiday outfits.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Rose and Lily are darling in their new dresses!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Awwww....they are so precious!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So beautiful! I love the look of your dogs. They have a sweet delicate look about them.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April -- Rose and Lily are beyond adorable in their Christmas dresses. :wub::wub: I just adore them. How sweet they look...Santa won't be able to resist.:innocent: Marti is so talented...a beautiful job on those special outfits. :chili:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh April, they are so cute and are adorable Christmas packages. Kelsey says "I wub dem bof".


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:heart:What little dolls, they are so precious and I can't believe how good they are at posing. The dresses are beautiful too.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They look really beautiful in their christmas finery. :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

So cute!! I love those dresses!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

awww, beautiful! :wub::wub:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am LOVING all this holiday cheer on SM! Do Rose and Lily ever take a bad photo? I don't think it is even possible.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Rose and Lily look beautiful in their precious little Christmas outfits. 

Great job Marti!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

:wub:Two beautiful girls in their Christmas package dresses.:wub:


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Total sweeties !!! Very lovely dresses, I love the bows !!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your kind comments.:wub: They really do love to dress up and pose.:HistericalSmiley:When they see me take the camera out, those little tails start wagging..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, watch out---pretty soon they will be having you sign a contract! I love the plaid on them---so pretty! I am so happy Lily is doing so well now!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

How cute!!! Lily and Rose look very adorable in their christmas dresses! Santa will be happy to get two precious helpers! :thumbsup:

The dresses are so sweet, great work! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Love, love the little tartan plain Christmas dresses on your two babies!!! Just adorable!!! Marti does excellent work.....haven't seen these before!!!:chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwh such cute dresses on cute girls :wub: love these pictures, especially the first one and the lastone :wub2: pretty poses!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Awhhh -- Rose and Lily make the cutest little packages. I would love to find one or both of these kinds of packages under my tree.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Adorable xx


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Awhhh -- Rose and Lily make the cutest little packages. I would love to find one or both of these kinds of packages under my tree.


I so agree! I was just thinking that! :blush:



Rose & Lily look so sweet in plaid!
Of course they would look nice in any fabric. :wub:
Those dresses are lovely!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

April, your girls are adorable!! Marty did a great job on their dresses, I love them!!
Great pictures!!:wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awww they look sooo cute in their new dresses


----------

